
The Right Way to Regulate Prostitution - jseliger
http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2016-04-08/the-right-way-to-regulate-prostitution
======
coreyp_1
I still think that it's absolutely STUPID that sex can be given away freely
(legally), but it is illegal to charge for it.

Simply idiotic.

